
AWS Kendra Hopes to Solve Enterprise Search - DarkContinent
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/11/amazon-releases-kendra-to-solve-enterprise-search-with-ai-and-machine-learning/
======
verdverm
Sounds like they have some serious internal people issues that ought to be a
priority before trying search. Did they "steal" another open source project
for this?

